# horse manes and tails



## Yvonne G (Dec 3, 2014)

What a lot of work must have gone into creating these:


----------



## lismar79 (Dec 3, 2014)

Yes it is. And its only good for a short while mostly for showing. My horse use to make it her mission to get poop all over any beautiful tail work I did.


----------



## wellington (Dec 3, 2014)

They are beautiful. Lots of work. But if they are good, they make big bucks.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Dec 3, 2014)

The tail is stunning!


----------



## pam (Dec 3, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Dec 3, 2014)

How pretty, thanks for sharing


----------



## Jodie (Dec 3, 2014)

Those are very neat.


----------



## Moozillion (Jan 2, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------

